# Who here still plays Pokemon?



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been playing Pokemon ever since I got my first gameboy back in the day. What can I say? I'm a 90's kid 

Does anyone here still play Pokemon? If you do, do you play just for fun or do some of you play competitively over the wifi network?


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I've gotten back into Blue Version (I'm old school like that). I pretty much only play from my work computer though, whenever I'm on break or otherwise not busy.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh yess. I still play Pokemon Platinum and Pokemon White versions.


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, got it on my phone.
You can get an app for android called gameboid that allows you to play most gameboy games.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I did until just a few years ago. The series needs some fundamental changes to the formula before I'll give it another try. More complex battles, customizable trainers, and a better end game would be what it takes for me to get back into it. And do away with Effort Values and hidden stat bonuses that make grinding even more of a chore than it already is.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

I do!! <3


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I still play the games alot, but ive barely played online on black + white. Used to play online loads on diamond and pearl using pokesav'd pokemon


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been gaming since I was four years old and have never played a single Pokemon title. I feel so alone. :'( Nothing against it, I just never picked one up for some reason.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I ordered a Game Boy Advance and Pokemon Ruby from Ebay a few weeks ago, played it, got bored, gave them to a friend and now I want them back.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

I love pokemon games!! I haven't missed a generation yet. And never plan to. Even if it is the same game over and over, it's a game that works and is fun so no need to change it. 

Also gen 2 was definitely my favourite. I mean it let you basically play gen 1 after the elite 4. That was just awesomeness. 

And I've never played competitively online. I've read strategies and tried to get into it when stealth rock was first big. Not sure if it still is or not. I just liked playing for fun more.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I've only played gen 1 and 2. I borrowed Ruby from a friend a long time ago, but I never got past the elite four, so I never beat it.

I remember playing these games obsessively trying to level up all of my pokemon to level 100. So much time wasted, but so much fun. I'm going to have to pick these games up again.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Ohmigosh, I love the Pokemon games! :b
I still play the games on Gameboy color and Nintendo DS sometimes. This thread reminds me that I want to get some more games. Haha.


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yes I love Pokémon. <3 Been playing it since the days of Red and Blue.
I play them causally though, can't be bothered with all that EV training/competitive battling stuff. People take it way too seriously IMO.


----------



## Icarus1 (Apr 24, 2012)

erasercrumbs said:


> I did until just a few years ago. The series needs some fundamental changes to the formula before I'll give it another try. More complex battles, customizable trainers, and a better end game would be what it takes for me to get back into it. And do away with Effort Values and hidden stat bonuses that make grinding even more of a chore than it already is.


I agree. It feels like the same game every time I play a new one. Oddly, the remake of gold/silver is the one I most enjoy.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I tried playing through Silver again last year, but apparently the battery is drained because it doesn't hold my saves anymore. Very disappointing. My Gold also corrupted a long time ago and I lost like half of my pokemon collection. Guess that's what roms are for.


----------



## Icarus1 (Apr 24, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I forgot to mention that I tried playing through Silver again last year, but apparently the battery is drained because it doesn't hold my saves anymore. Very disappointing. My Gold also corrupted a long time ago and I lost like half of my pokemon collection. Guess that's what roms are for.


Happened to me too. That's why I was happy with HeartGold/SoulSilver.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I still play it I suppose. I haven't played the new one, but I will one of these days.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Anything pre-Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald I still play. Once it got to the point where you couldn't play Pokemon on a Gameboy I stopped playing.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

321kyle said:


> I've been playing Pokemon ever since I got my first gameboy back in the day. What can I say? I'm a 90's kid
> 
> Does anyone here still play Pokemon? If you do, do you play just for fun or do some of you play competitively over the wifi network?


No but I do still have all of my old Pokemon cards


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> Gen 1 & 3 > everything else sigh


Very true. :heart Gen 1 & 3. If third generation remakes don't happen soon, someone's getting cut.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been a fan of Pokemon since before it was popular. /hipster

And yes, I still play. In the current gen I have pokemon Black.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

I <3 the pokemon! Just got done making a Drizzle team in White


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I also still play Pokémon ^^ currently playing Platinum, trying to make sure I get Pokemon with good natures so I can ev train them in Black x_x


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Very true. :heart Gen 1 & 3. If third generation remakes don't happen soon, someone's getting cut.


What? It's been like five years since the third generation came out. Come on now, this isn't Spider-man


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What? It's been like five years since the third generation came out. Come on now, this isn't Spider-man


Hasn't it been just over 9 years now since they were released in NA? Unless the wikipedia page is totally off. Not sure... I loved everything about the third generation either way. :b REMAKES!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Hasn't it been just over 9 years now since they were released in NA? Unless the wikipedia page is totally off. Not sure... I loved everything about the third generation either way. :b REMAKES!


You may be right, because I bought the Hoenn region games pretty late, I'm guessing a couple of years after they had already come out. I guess I just don't want a remake of it because it was my favorite version, and I won't be able to play the remake :|


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

I played pokemon red on the gameboy back in the days... now I've got a 3DS and pokemon white version. If you have a nintendo handheld you gotta have a pokemon game, it's a must! xD
Still loving it


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I would still love to play the new pokemon games...even though the new pokemon look terrible. I was thinking about buying a 3ds just for pokemon. I could play it on my pc but I'd rather play pokemon on a handheld.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

I got the original Red, Blue, and Crystal carts, But I will sometimes play them on my GP2X for more portability.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

This girl right here.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive played every generation since red/blue! :yay, black/white was kind of meh though :?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Me! I play for fun and competitively.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

4470 0343 3298 White


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

I played it for a while(read: up until 2009), but it got too tedious for me, eventually.... plus my DS broke. Not particularly interested in it these days.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Been playing since I was a kid, started with Pokemon Blue, recently got Pokemon Black and I'm now anxiously awaiting one for the 3ds.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

1st gen ruled, then progressively got a little worse which each new one :cry


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

As I mentioned earlier, my interest in Pokemon games has diminished considerably since my youth. That said, in my intrepid internet browsing, I stumbled across images of the new male and female trainers from Black and White 2. That's gotta be the stupidest-looking male protagonist yet.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Dude I have two games from each generation. Gold/Silver was the best


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

I do ^.^

Just started a new save a week or so ago on soulsilver. I don't get to go online much with it since my router and ds are not compatible. I haven't really battled much but I like to do trades and breed pokemon. Kinda fun


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Soooooo........ Anyone play some Black and White UU/NU battles?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Two questions: Does anyone go on Serebii forums? And does anyone use Pokémon Online? xD

I really need to get into competative battling x__x then again, the way I'm going about the Battle Factory in the Battle Frontier (Platinum) I'll really REALLY suck at it ><;


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> Two questions: Does anyone go on Serebii forums? And does anyone use Pokémon Online? xD
> 
> I really need to get into competative battling x__x then again, the way I'm going about the Battle Factory in the Battle Frontier (Platinum) I'll really REALLY suck at it ><;


I've lurked a bit on Serebii, but I never used Pokemon Online. I only have White and a DS Lite


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I play, just for fun. I also still have ****tons of my old pokemon cards.


----------



## Bornstellar (May 8, 2012)

I'm currently playing Crystal and Platinum.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> Two questions: Does anyone go on Serebii forums? And does anyone use Pokémon Online? xD
> 
> I really need to get into competative battling x__x then again, the way I'm going about the Battle Factory in the Battle Frontier (Platinum) I'll really REALLY suck at it ><;


Yeah, there's a lot of people on Serebii. I find that the best place to go is the "wifi chat" for finding battles.

I do a lot of competative battling. Even hosted tournaments in the past haha. We should battle sometime  Yeah there's quite a few using Pokemon Online but I never used it.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

I also still play! 
We should start an SAS pokemon league using invisionfree, some emulators (Not illegal, just the roms), and the ds' wi-fi capabilities. With an elite four and everything!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> I also still play!
> We should start an SAS pokemon league using invisionfree, some emulators (Not illegal, just the roms), and the ds' wi-fi capabilities. With an elite four and everything!


I'm up for it :boogie


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> That said, in my intrepid internet browsing, I stumbled across images of the new male and female trainers from Black and White 2. That's gotta be the stupidest-looking male protagonist yet.


Oh... Thank you so much. I thought I was the only one who thought he looked ridiculous.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Corvus Cowl said:


> I'm up for it :boogie


I shall set up the forums asap!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Nekomata said:


> Two questions: Does anyone go on Serebii forums? And does anyone use Pokémon Online? xD
> 
> I really need to get into competative battling x__x then again, the way I'm going about the Battle Factory in the Battle Frontier (Platinum) I'll really REALLY suck at it ><;


I used to battle competitively via Pokemon Online but recently I quit...at least when it comes to OU that is. I got sick of seeing Rotom, Scizor, and Landous dominating every ****ing battle with volt switch and U-turn. I haven't had time to play recently. Thinking about playing either UU or Ubers.

I really wish I could get back into OU because a lot of my favorite Pokemon are in there, yet they take a back seat to lame Pokemon in the same tier that are clearly far better than the other Pokemon in the tier

OU should be split into two tiers, IMO.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I still play! :yay, was kind of let down by white but I loved the other gens :yes


----------



## FourPastLife (Oct 11, 2013)

Is there anyone play X and Y


----------



## Sylas (Oct 10, 2013)

I've played gen 1 to 4, still play them (will gen5 sometime in the future). My fav is definitely gen 2. I spent much time with my red cartridge, but twice as much with the silver one =D


----------



## Akashic Records (Mar 20, 2015)

Certainly, but only up until gen 3. Gen 2 is still my favourite. =)


----------



## TheDigitalMan (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah, I haven't played any Gen V or VI though. Most recent one I've played is HeartGold, which was marvelous. I don't really meta-game with them either, or very minimally if I do.


----------

